
Would any programmer like to help 'The Spectator' fight for press freedom? - vixen99
http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2016/12/defence-press-freedom/
======
vixen99
The UK government wants to pass a new law called 'Section 40'. The Spectator
editor explains why this is a serious threat to press freedom. Seems to me
that this might interest some folk on HN (my idea, not theirs)

Here's the request: "The government’s online form is here, but it’s about as
user-friendly as a tax return. The alternative is to email
presspolicy@culture.gov.uk asking the government to repeal the appalling
“Section 40” and desist from further harassment of the press (which means no
more Leveson inquiries).

But even composing an email requires more time than people have. Hacked Off’s
website has a template-response form allowing its activists to send a pre-
written submission to the consultation. We’d run one here, but we don’t have
any programmers on staff. If anyone reading this can create an equivalent,
perhaps embeddable via iframe, then please drop me an email:
editor@spectator.co.uk.

~~~
dagw
_But even composing an email requires more time than people have._

Without passing judgement on the merits of your campaign, if you can't even
make a good enough argument to convince people bother to copy, paste and sign
an email why should anybody take you/this seriously? Or looking at it from the
other side of the table, why should I care about the opinion of what is just
half a step above a spam-bot. If I was a government minister I'd pay a lot
more attention to 2000 genuine emails form genuine people than I would to a
20000 message 'DDoS' attack.

